# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in rechtervoet en rechterknie

## Ilonaa

Hallo,ik ben hier nieuw, en ik ben 15 jaar :Smile:  

Dit zijn mijn problemen: 

Ik heb heel vaak last van mn rechtervoet,ik ben hier dan ook vaak genoeg voor naar de Huisarts geweest, en naar het ziekenhuis voor een foto,er is dan ook niks te zien zei hij alleen doorgezakte enkels en hamertenen ofzoiets maaar ik moet wel zooltjes en naar de fysio,ik betwijfel alleen of dit zal helpen.Het doet erg zeer, zelfs als ik zit,vooral bij mijn achillespees/hak en af en toe ook bovenop en aan de zijkant,en heb ook totale verkramping in mijn voet af en toe, ondanks de pijn ga ik gewoon door met gym en stijldansen. 
Tegen de pijn doet de huisarts dus niks,ik moet 3 maanden afwachten of de zooltjes helpen, helpen de fysio en de zooltjes die 3 maanden niet, en doet het nog zeer, dan moet ik pas terugkomen.Mijn vraag is gaat dit helpen? Mijn schoonzus had het zelfde gehad, en bij haar werkte het allemaal niet en kostte alleen maar geld. Herkent iemand misschien zich hierin? 

Nu over mijn knie, deze doet ook zeer, hoe dit komt weet ik niet, maar hier ben ik nog niet voor naar de dokter geweest,hij doet er wss toch niks aan.Ook mijn knie doet zeer als ik zit(zoals nu) en als ik er kracht op geef.De pijn zit vooral aan de buiten/zijkant en midden van de knie,helemaal strekken gaat wel, maar doet wel zeer.Ook als ik loop ''knakt'' ie zeg maar hele tijd en ,als ik in bed leg begint mijn knie te branden ,dan word ie helemaal warm. 
Heeft misschien iemand enig idee wat dit evt.zou kunnen zijn,jullie zijn natuurlijk geen dokters, dat weet ik ,en ik ga ook nog wel naar de dokter,maar misschien herkennen jullie die klachten,en er misschien wat weten tegen te doen? 

Gisteren naar de fysio voor het eerst geweest.Ze denkt dat de pijn in me knie uit me voet komt(geloof er niks van eerlijk gezegd) Zij ging overleggen met de andere fysiotherapeut,want ze wist eigenlijk niet wat ze moest doen, mij oefentherapie geven of afwachten hoe het met zooltjes gaat.Dus ik heb er de volste vertrouwen in (uhum uhum niet dus...) 

Normaal zeur ik helemaal niet over pijn, maar de laatste tijd doen die voet en knie zo'n zeer, dat het nu vervelend begint te worden,en overbelast lijkt me een beetje raar met 2 x in de week gym en 
2 x in de week stijldansen, of niet? 

Hoop dat jullie me een beetje kunnen helpen.. 

Groetjes 

Ilona

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi,

Ik lees net je berichtje, hoe gaat het nu met je? Heeft het allemaal geholpen. Zoals ik nu jou verhaal lees denk ik dat de fysio wel gelijk heeft dat de pijn in je knie vanuit je voet komt. 

Liefs,

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoi hoi, nee ik heb nog geen zooltjes gehaald want het ging weer beter met mn voet, tja die knie die i ook een tijd goed gegaan, maar nu begint ie weer vervelend op te spelen, maar mn voet laat ik maar zoo, k maak me nu eigenlijk meer zorgen om mn pols, en daarna ga ik me wel weer zorgen maken om mn knie, k merk hem wel naar lang lopen, maarjaa, ik wil eerst dat die pols in orde komt. Bedankt voor je reactie! :Wink: 

Liefss
Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Sterkte meid!! :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

Thank you lieve Do  :Smile: 
Liefss

----------


## TheNumber5

Hoi Ilona, ik had een beetje soortgelijke problemen en ik ben toen gaan surfen op het internet, en ik kwam toen terecht bij : 
http://www.podobrace.nl/shop/optimale-sportzolen/ .. Heb ze toen gemaild, en zij hebben met toen enorm geholpen met een gratis deskundig advies door een van hun specialisten , en bijbehorende zolen, heb nooit meer last gehad, en kan weer overal van genieten. Kijk maar even en succes ermee..

Groetjes Linda

----------


## TheNumber5

En heb net ook even gekeken, en ze hebben ook hele goeie knie braces bij Podobrace.nl, dus misschien dat die helpen, ik zou ze iig gewoon even mailen dan. Naja hopelijk heb je er wat aan.

Groetjes Linda

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee hee, bedankt voor je reactie! De pijn in mijn rechtervoet is al een stuk minder door rustig te doen,, en mijn knie tjaa, die doet nog gewoon dagelijks pijn nu al helemaal met die kou. Maar wel bedankt voor de link, zal er eens na kijken! 

Liefs

----------


## Agnes574

Vocht in je knie mss?? Heb ik last van en die knie doet pijn!

----------

